# هجر



## إسكندراني

السلام عليكم
لا أفهم كلمة «هجر» في هذا السياق:ـ


> خريطة تبين بعض أهم المدن والقرى والهجر الواقعة على هضبة نجد


----------



## ayed

الأخ أسكندراني..
هجر جمع هجرة وهي أصغر من القرية حجماً وسكاناً..


----------



## WadiH

الهجر مفردها هجرة وهي القرى التي استقر فيها البدو في القرن العشرين وتكون عادة عند مورد ماء في نفس ديار القبيلة
ولا علاقة للحجم بالموضوع فبعض الهجر أكبر من بعض القرى التي أقدم منها​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً لردودكم السريعة
في كلتا الحالتين لا يتجاوز تعداد السكّان العشرة آلاف مثلاً أليس كذلك؟ أم هي مرادف عام لـ«بلد»ـ؟
وهل هجرة هنا بفتح الهاء أم كسرها؟
​


----------



## WadiH

إسكندراني said:


> شكراً لردودكم السريعة
> في كلتا الحالتين لا يتجاوز تعداد السكّان العشرة آلاف مثلاً أليس كذلك؟ أم هي مرادف عام لـ«بلد»ـ؟
> وهل هجرة هنا بفتح الهاء أم كسرها؟
> ​


الحجم ليس له علاقة بالموضوع، هناك هجر يسكنها عشرات الآلاف وهناك هجر لا يسكنها إلا بضعة أشخاص
الهجرة بكسر الشين وللكلمة بعد ديني كأنها الهجرة من دار الكفر إلى دار الإسلام لأن الهجر الأولى تأسست ضمن حركة دينية 
انظر مقالة إخوان من أطاع الله في ويكيبيديا العربية لتفهم الموضوع أكثر​


----------



## إسكندراني

شكراً للتوضيح بارك الله فيك


----------

